# Using Electric Smoker to hold food



## dad of four (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone care to offer an opinion about using an electric smoker to keep food warm until it is time to eat.

Specifically, I had to run an emergency errand before my beer can chicken was done.

I was tempted to call my family at the appropriate time and instruct them

to turn the smoker down from 275 to 165. (and open the door for 30 seconds

to release the latent heat)

In theory, this would stop the food from cooking, but keep it hot and out

of the danger zone (40-140 degrees Fahrenheit)

Any thoughts?


----------



## bama bbq (Aug 4, 2012)

Since restaurants hold food with elec devices, I would think it would be OK.  However, I am not food service pro so imagine some of the folks who are certified will offer more than a guess.


----------



## bbqcanuck (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi:

New in the food business and taking my required food safety courses, it is important to keep your food out of the danger zone (40 - 140).  Certainly you can use your smoker as long as you can keep your temperature in your food.  You can even keep it in a cooler - as long as you maintain the heat.  I have a Southern Pride commercial smoker which also is used as a holding cabinet (same as keeping food warm in an oven).  So your smoker (without the smoke) is no different than an oven.  In a commercial setting the unit would have to be NSF as a holding cabinet but at home you certainly can use this method.


----------

